# Sheffield Crown Court - January 2018



## degenerate (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheffield Old Town Hall stands on Waingate in central Sheffield, England, opposite Castle Market. The building was commissioned to replace Sheffield's first town hall, which had opened in 1700 to a design by William Renny. This first structure stood by the parish church, on a site with little prospect for extension.

The Old Town Hall was built in 1807-8 by Charles Watson, and was designed to house not only the Town Trustees but also the Petty and Quarter Sessions. The initial building was a five-bay structure fronting Castle Street, but it was extended in 1833 and again in 1866, the most prominent feature was the new central clock tower over a new main entrance that reoriented the building to Waingate. At the same time, the building's courtrooms were linked by underground passages to the neighbouring Sheffield Police Offices.

By the 1890s, the building had again become too small, and the current Sheffield 
Town Hall was built further south. The Old Town Hall was again extended in 1896-7 and became Sheffield Crown Court and Sheffield High Court. In the 1990s, these courts moved to new premises, and since at least 1997 to present, the building remains disused.



















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Feb 2, 2018)

Good to see this place again! STILL not done it :-(


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice mate I had a few too offs this was doable again and have been planning a revisit to it as I loved it in here


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm surprised that this place is still standing but I do like the idea if the fire escape.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 3, 2018)

Very cool! Excellent pictures Degenerate


----------



## degenerate (Feb 5, 2018)

Get yourself down while it's still open!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks great that, cant believe u can get in with all the shoppers about!
Nice pics though!


----------



## degenerate (Feb 5, 2018)

It's all down to patience and timing, there's a whole row of bus stops on one side and you can see every one on the top deck!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great to see some pics from here, its been a while, shame its pointlessly graffed up esp when Sheffield has some of the best street artists, but then they are probably more respectful to such an historic building, its just the twats that tag em that aren't.

Thanks for your update, enjoyed lookin thru your pics!


----------



## degenerate (Feb 9, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Great to see some pics from here, its been a while, shame its pointlessly graffed up esp when Sheffield has some of the best street artists, but then they are probably more respectful to such an historic building, its just the twats that tag em that aren't.
> 
> Thanks for your update, enjoyed lookin thru your pics!



I know right, all the decent stuffs in the tramsheds or ridgway!


----------



## Lormack (Feb 10, 2018)

Great pics! Can’t believe a building like this has been left empty


----------



## Corkzzz (Mar 2, 2018)

I tried to get in a couple of weeks ago with no luck


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 2, 2018)

Lormack said:


> Great pics! Can’t believe a building like this has been left empty



Sadly specialised buildings such as this do not lend themselves to reuse for other purposes = hence the high number of demolition and replace with modern structure seen in the UK over the years. White glazed brick walls and ceilings looked very nice when new, in Victorian times, but do not take kindly to being covered in paint/emulsion in order to hide the years of wear and tear.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 2, 2018)

I went round here with a massive hangover a few years ago.... Saddened to see all the graff now
Nice photos; Thanks for the update - always great to see this place


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 7, 2018)

Anyone tried getting the clock going again and set at the correct time?


----------



## vonchappell (Mar 8, 2018)

What a beautiful building and some really good photos. I love these sort of buildings, Not too much damage, if walls could talk.


----------

